# Lifes a Beach!!!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Which idiot on here said the Med is warmest in October and November?

Its blooming freezing!!!

Still. I dont have a hangover any more. 

No Harpoon jokes from the usual suspects!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Wuz


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I see they've got the buoyed nets rigged to keep you out of the family bathing area.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Is that the Rainbow Warrior I see coming to save a beached whale lol?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh Chortle chortle! 

You two should be on the stage! Fill in the rest yersleves.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

How long was it before you could pee standing up?.. 

As a test in the pool where we trained the new divers we had one of the ladies who was already a diver go in then ask them to get out and help on the pool side, a quick look at the chest area confirmed the ambient water temperature, we killed our self with laughter, but she never twigged what we were laughing at.. 

Naughty divers!.:wink2:0

ray.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I thought for a moment that the killer fish from the canal had got you with that big splash


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> How long was it before you could pee standing up?..
> 
> As a test in the pool where we trained the new divers we had one of the ladies who was already a diver go in then ask them to get out and help on the pool side, a quick look at the chest area confirmed the ambient water temperature, we killed our self with laughter, but she never twigged what we were laughing at..
> 
> ...


We used the same technique.....

Diving to 30m+off Bermuda wearing just a pair of swimming trunks or for the ladies a bikini was a clear way of demonstrating where the thermocline was - the layer became very clear as did it's effect....

and that was during a visit I made as a VERY senior Instructor who went there for a 3 week, all expenses paid trip, to teach how to teach diving - 200+ dives in the first 15 days so we had to stop diving 3 days before we could fly as our computers were having hissie fits.....

Brilliant time though and we dived on the genuine wreck that gave rise to the Jacqueline Bisset film "The Deep" with it's cargo of ampoules of morphine e EMPTY one's came back to the UK with me - the full one's did not.....






I thought Ray might remember that film..... :wink2:

Dave


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Thar she blows!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> How long was it before you could pee standing up?..
> 
> ray.


Who says he can yet > >


----------

